# Where Does New Website Show YTD Rail Miles?



## jmbgeg (Oct 24, 2010)

The old site showed YTD rail miles. I don't see that function on the new site. It shows status (I am 2011 Select +) but beyond that, it does not appear to show total rail miles.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 24, 2010)

I just checked my account on the new website and I was surprised that I could not find my YTD rail miles. I know they were previously reflected (and they were wrong). My account accurately lists me as Select Plus. Maybe the website does not reflect the number of rail points where the number had previously been wrong, or possibly, for those of us who are already at Select Plus status, the number of rail points is irrelevant and the number will not be reflected. Who knows??? :wacko:

BTW - none of my travel (from October 7th to October 11th) has posted, but my points from purchases on my Chase AGR card have posted.


----------



## jmbgeg (Oct 24, 2010)

pennyk said:


> I just checked my account on the new website and I was surprised that I could not find my YTD rail miles. I know they were previously reflected (and they were wrong). My account accurately lists me as Select Plus. Maybe the website does not reflect the number of rail points where the number had previously been wrong, or possibly, for those of us who are already at Select Plus status, the number of rail points is irrelevant and the number will not be reflected. Who knows??? :wacko:
> 
> BTW - none of my travel (from October 7th to October 11th) has posted, but my points from purchases on my Chase AGR card have posted.


I e-mailed AGR support with the question.

All of my October travel (10/1 and 10/2) has now posted.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 24, 2010)

jmbgeg said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I just checked my account on the new website and I was surprised that I could not find my YTD rail miles. I know they were previously reflected (and they were wrong). My account accurately lists me as Select Plus. Maybe the website does not reflect the number of rail points where the number had previously been wrong, or possibly, for those of us who are already at Select Plus status, the number of rail points is irrelevant and the number will not be reflected. Who knows??? :wacko:
> ...


If you receive a response from AGR support, please post it. Between my previous post and now, my 10/5 and 10/6 travel has posted (even though I received no points because it was AGR travel). I am hoping that my paid travel on 10/9, 10/10 and 10/11 will post accurately.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 24, 2010)

Once you log on to your account, click in the upper right corner "View all". Then click "My Status for 2011" to see your "rail points"!


----------



## pennyk (Oct 24, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Once you log on to your account, click in the upper right corner "View all". Then click "My Status for 2011" to see your "rail points"!


Mine does not show a number anymore - all is says is "Select Plus Status for 2011." Earlier this week, it showed a number (approximately 7000 and should have been around 12000).


----------



## jim hudson (Oct 24, 2010)

Mine is the same as Penny's! Are they perhaps making format changes as they update the stored data, lots of our hi-tech gurus probably know the answer to this, still none of my owed points or AGRMC points posted as of today??


----------



## Shanghai (Oct 24, 2010)

Mine is the same as pennyk's.

All I can find is that I am Select Plus for 2011,

but I am not actually a plus until I complete this trip.

I cannot find Rail Points anywhere and have clicked through

the website three times. If anyone is able to find their

rail points, please let us know how you found it. Thanks.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Oct 24, 2010)

Just checked my AGR status and I now have received the double points trip on Oct 7 CLE-TOL for the Gathering but nothing on the MORR or return trip home yet. :unsure:

Although I am just a regular peon in status, it did post my rail mileage to date under STATUS in the upper right hand corner. 

I was happy to learn that the 5% rebate on points is still given for redemptions, so that bedroom on the Silver Meteor only took 19,000 points instead of 20,000.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 24, 2010)

pennyk said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Once you log on to your account, click in the upper right corner "View all". Then click "My Status for 2011" to see your "rail points"!
> ...


Yeah, not seeing it either. And I'm only Select, so I'd really like to know just how close I am to Select Plus. But right now the only way I can figure that out is to add up my points from the entire year.


----------



## Dovecote (Oct 24, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Once you log on to your account, click in the upper right corner "View all". Then click "My Status for 2011" to see your "rail points"!


I am Select status and my rail points are shown on the new website. It is shown as the following:

My Status for 2011

You're 5,980 rail points away

from Select Plus (10,000 pts required)

You have 4,020 rail points


----------



## AlanB (Oct 24, 2010)

Dovecote said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Once you log on to your account, click in the upper right corner "View all". Then click "My Status for 2011" to see your "rail points"!
> ...


Wish it would show me that, but I'm not seeing that on any of my pages. 

All I get is that I'm Select for 2011.


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 24, 2010)

Dovecote said:


> ...I am Select status and my rail points are shown on the new website. It is shown as the following:
> 
> My Status for 2011
> 
> ...


With 4,020 rail points earned in 2010, you have not earned Select status for 2011. Shouldn't the site say you are 980 points from Select Status for 2011?


----------



## Dovecote (Oct 24, 2010)

PRR 60 said:


> Dovecote said:
> 
> 
> > ...I am Select status and my rail points are shown on the new website. It is shown as the following:
> ...


My AGR status as we speak is Select but yes you would think the information would state it in the manner you indicated. Can't tell you why the information is shown the way it is.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 25, 2010)

Dovecote said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > Dovecote said:
> ...


Mine shows it similar. I am Select for 2010 and have not requalified for Select for 2011, but if shows that I have 4,126 rail points earned and that I am 5,874 points away from Select Plus.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 25, 2010)

It was showing before, now it's not. I chalk it up to the conversion, and trust it will show up again later.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 25, 2010)

It's showing just fine for me. In the top right corner next to "My Amtrak" click "View All" and then "Status for 2011" and it tells me "You're 3,148 rail points away from Select (5,000 pts required) You have 1,852 rail points." with a little bar graph


----------



## Karen (Oct 25, 2010)

Mine indicates the number of rail points. It shows that I have 6450 rail points and then tells me how many I need to reach Select Plus Status. However, one concern is that under my Status, it does not indicate I have reached Select status for this year even though I have (with more than 5000 rail points). It only shows my Select status for last year and says it expires 2/28/2011.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 25, 2010)

Things are literally updating throughout the day, as this AM I only had "two for ten" trips taken, now I am showing six.

However, my rail points still don't show, and they did a few days ago. (I know where to click to see them)

I too correctly got DBL points for the "fun", short CHI-GLN trip a few of us took while waiting for conx in Chicago at the end of The Gathering.

I thought it MAY be browser-related, cause there is still a lot stuff that "doesn't play nice" with Google Chrome. But I opened up in Firefox, and still no show of rail points, same for I.E., and Apple Safari.

Not worried.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 25, 2010)

As of a few minutes ago, all of my trips have posted.





However, I did not receive double points for STL to KCY or from KCY to STL. I think AGR still owes me 200 points. I will give them some time and check back with them after I return from this weekend's trip to WAS.


----------



## amamba (Oct 27, 2010)

I think the status is still messed up for people that have Select but just got it this year. When I log into my H's account, it just says "You are select for 2011". It does not show his rail points nor how far away he is from S+. I would like to know, because I think he is close and I am trying to persuade him to do some point runs with me.

I am not select, and when I log in, it tells me right away how many rail points I have and how far away I am from select.


----------



## saxman (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine still does not show correctly. I'm waiting patiently because I'd like to know how many points I need for Select Plus. I'm very close, but would be nice to know as the year is approaching to the end.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 28, 2010)

saxman said:


> Mine still does not show correctly. I'm waiting patiently because I'd like to know how many points I need for Select Plus. I'm very close, but would be nice to know as the year is approaching to the end.


I know its barbaric and requires human interaction, but if you call the go through the whole process and talk to a real live person they can tell you how many rail points you have.


----------



## saxman (Oct 28, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> saxman said:
> 
> 
> > Mine still does not show correctly. I'm waiting patiently because I'd like to know how many points I need for Select Plus. I'm very close, but would be nice to know as the year is approaching to the end.
> ...


Thats too old fashion.


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 3, 2010)

AlanB said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


It looks like this has been fixed as I can now see my rail points (using the above described steps) where before it only showed my Select status.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 3, 2010)

Ditto. My rail points are showing up now also.


----------



## Shanghai (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm right behind Pennyk, my Rail Points are now showing on the drop down information.

Now Penny, don't make a wrong turn because I'm behind you!!


----------



## pennyk (Nov 4, 2010)

Shanghai said:


> I'm right behind Pennyk, my Rail Points are now showing on the drop down information.
> 
> Now Penny, don't make a wrong turn because I'm behind you!!


:lol:

Dick, I think you are light years ahead of me. At least you were the last time I looked the correct way.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Nov 4, 2010)

Well what do you know my rail points are now showing in the drop down. Sadly there are a few 1000 less then I had hoped. Although correct I'm still 3k from select + which means I won't be making it for 2011 :lol:


----------



## Shanghai (Nov 4, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Well what do you know my rail points are now showing in the drop down. Sadly there are a few 1000 less then I had hoped. Although correct I'm still 3k from select + which means I won't be making it for 2011 :lol:



*Stephen,*

*Keep riding the Maple Leaf to NYP and the midnight runs from BUF to CLE and you will make it. Keep Charging!!*

*You can take your school books and study on the train.*


----------



## jmbgeg (Nov 7, 2010)

jim hudson said:


> Mine is the same as Penny's! Are they perhaps making format changes as they update the stored data, lots of our hi-tech gurus probably know the answer to this, still none of my owed points or AGRMC points posted as of today??


My YTD rail miles (except for my EB trip home yesterday) now show under 2011 Status. Now at 27,400 rail miles YTD. Would that be Select +++ at 30k?

Been a busy Amtrak travel year for me. Lots of LD trains.


----------

